# Pavé numérique via Bootcamp



## AureLambo (21 Avril 2022)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé une partition Windows 10 via Bootcamp sur mon iMac pro mais impossible de faire fonctionner le pavé numérique. Avez-vous une solution à me proposer ?

D'avance merci et belle soirée.


----------



## Lulucmy (23 Avril 2022)

Salut
Tu as essayé cette solution https://forums.macg.co/threads/pave-tactile-sous-windows-10-bootcamp.1331055/ ?


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2022)

Lulucmy a dit:


> Tu as essayé cette solution https://forums.macg.co/threads/pave-tactile-sous-windows-10-bootcamp.1331055/ ?


Je ne vois pas en quoi cette option pour un Trackpad permettrait d'utiliser le pavé numérique d'un clavier ?


AureLambo a dit:


> Avez-vous une solution à me proposer ?


Essaye ceci en réponse        #2      il faut impérativement sélectionner le clavier Apple.


----------



## AureLambo (25 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi cette option pour un Trackpad permettrait d'utiliser le pavé numérique d'un clavier ?
> 
> Essaye ceci en réponse        #2      il faut impérativement sélectionner le clavier Apple.


Bonjour Locke et merci pour votre retour !

En revanche, lorsque je vais dans les options de langues comme défini dans votre message, le clavier Apple n'apparaît pas, uniquement des variantes mais toutes en AZERTY classique. Y'a t-il quelque chose de spécifique à télécharger ?


----------



## Locke (25 Avril 2022)

AureLambo a dit:


> En revanche, lorsque je vais dans les options de langues comme défini dans votre message, le clavier Apple n'apparaît pas, uniquement des variantes mais toutes en AZERTY classique. Y'a t-il quelque chose de spécifique à télécharger ?


Tu utilises mal l'option que je mentionne, je te garantis qu'il y a bien un clavier Apple Azerty. Regarde plus en détail ici... https://www.jcbtechno.com/utiliser-un-clavier-apple-sur-windows-10


----------



## AureLambo (25 Avril 2022)

Je ne pense pas être plus con qu'un autre mais je ne trouve pas le clavier Apple dans les claviers à ajouter


----------

